# Yuki acting as Butler



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Every morning I usually make myself some tea when I wake up. Yuki usually follows me around and watches everything I do.

This morning he decided to get tea for me. He barked and annoyed my mom until mom made tea and got it to my room. Yuki was literally grinning beside my mom like he did a great job. He sure did lol. I was happy about it, indeed I felt great but my mom gave Yuki annoyed look saying I'm not talking your barking orders Yuki!". He just wagged his tail with a woof. 

Mom also accused me of teaching Yuki to annoy her lol. I swear I didn't. What he did today was his own idea. 

I really love the things he does. Lol. He makes my days enjoyable and fills it with goofy actions, lots of laughter.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Another thing to laugh about...... 

My cat decided to cool off in the refrigerator and refused to come out, took me more than 10 minutes to get him out.....kids lol


----------

